# AR lower?



## twesterfield (Nov 29, 2012)

Ill admit i didnt search, and my procrastinating has cost me. But ive always wanted an AR for coyote hunting. I realize, even working at Cabela's, if i buy an AR ill poor a ton into making it what i want. So id like to do a build. Anyone know of any lower manufacturers that have and are willing to sell any lowers, complete or lowered?

Sent from work most likely.


----------



## cherokee96 (Jan 4, 2013)

I have no idea on their availability atm, but i prefer rock river lowers with the rra national match 2stage trigger.


----------



## twesterfield (Nov 29, 2012)

i was thinking about doing a rra upper, im thinking i only wanna do a 16-18" barrel so that the majorety of my shooting, plinking with my family, can still be done. and i know rra cryo's and chrome lines their barrels, so i figured itd be a nice set up. i contacted a small company called Rhino Arms today and left a message. a co-worker has ties with the owner. their lowers make rra's look a little wimpy :X but i dont know if its going to fall through or not. so im trying to get my feelers out there and find anything at this point...i just wish i wouldn't have waited this long! kicking myself now


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

twesterfield said:


> i was thinking about doing a rra upper, im thinking i only wanna do a 16-18" barrel so that the majorety of my shooting, plinking with my family, can still be done. and i know rra cryo's and chrome lines their barrels, so i figured itd be a nice set up. i contacted a small company called Rhino Arms today and left a message. a co-worker has ties with the owner. their lowers make rra's look a little wimpy :X but i dont know if its going to fall through or not. so im trying to get my feelers out there and find anything at this point...i just wish i wouldn't have waited this long! kicking myself now


Do they sell just lowers ?


----------



## twesterfield (Nov 29, 2012)

Does who? I know rock river does, and rhino started out making nothing but lowers says my contact. Once they went to the shot show they got slammed for business and started doing full rifles. Problem is, they've got their website down so you cant even get prices!

Sent from work most likely.


----------



## twesterfield (Nov 29, 2012)

But, im lovin the look of their lower. It just looks tough. Unique from others for sure!

Sent from work most likely.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

DPMS PANTHER ARMS sells lowers,uppers and kits and individual parts from what i have seen on their website

i like their stuff,but am a bit biased as they are located in the town i live in. i like to keep my money in the local economy as much as possible


----------



## twesterfield (Nov 29, 2012)

Im shopping quality, but also availability. My rhino arms fell through. Called me today and now they ONLY srll complete firearms. I like the look of others, and really wanted go go billet. But am i right in assuming accuracy is going to come from my upper and trigger? If so the. I wouldn't need to worry about my lower as much and just find one..haha

Sent from work most likely.


----------



## cherokee96 (Jan 4, 2013)

You are correct twesterfield, your accuracy comes ALMOST entirely from your upper since your barrel and BCG are contained in the upper. Aside from the trigger, and other small parts, the actual lower receiver its self is rather inconsequential, unless you plan to really beat it up in an active combat zone or something IMO. The reason i say this is because your average run of the mill aluminum receiver is plenty stout enough for any strain you are likely to put on it hunting/plinking/homestead defense etc.
As for the trigger obviously we all know a good trigger makes it much easier to shoot accurately, so my choice is the RRA.
A side note on cryo and chrome on rra, they do cryo, they do not chrome their barrels unless you order it that way or the one you order specifies it.


----------



## twesterfield (Nov 29, 2012)

Good to know about the chroming. Right now im contacting just about every manufacturer i can to find availability and lead time for orders. Head Down is the shortest ive seen so far at 2-3 months. Hurts to say to myself "2-3 months? Thats it?! Awesome!"

Sent from work most likely.


----------



## cherokee96 (Jan 4, 2013)

Check out the gun shows if ya have any come through near you. I saw alot of ar parts for sale at the show here this past weekend. And not too bad on prices considering the %$#@ going on right now.


----------



## twesterfield (Nov 29, 2012)

Im always working when they're going on! Ive been trying, just my luck!

Sent from work most likely.


----------



## twesterfield (Nov 29, 2012)

from what my co-workers have said from the ones that have been going on, everything is so high its not even worth it. i thought going used coulda saved me some money, but everyone's looking to scrape the barrel it seems, so i hope a manufacturer will be willing to work. i contacted a company today and have high hopes for them, but who knows! in the mean time, if anyone hears of anything or has any suggestions lemme know!


----------



## howell89 (Jan 10, 2013)

not sure on the availability but Stag Arms makes a nice aluminum reciever and the price aint to bad either.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

i know DPMS PANTHER ARMS is unable to keep with their orders

they are currently so busy that they are hiring for first and second shifts for assembly workers and shipping workers.

hopefully i get my permit before any dumb ass gun control laws go into affect and am able to buy an AR

only problem is none of the stores here are able to get enough from any maker and what they get are sold on a first come first serve basis,no ordering ahead of time and they will not hold them for anyone either.you have to be there when they get a shipment in as they are sold before they hit the shelves right now


----------



## twesterfield (Nov 29, 2012)

That's how it is at Cabelas. I just wanna build one exactly how i want it, rather than spend 700 on a cheap gun, invest anothed 200? On a trigger and probably another 600 for the upper i want, for what i want...just sucks 

Sent from work most likely.


----------



## cherokee96 (Jan 4, 2013)

+1 on stag arms as well. I have shot alot with them as well however as with most ar lowers the triggers leave alot to be desired IMO.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You better hurry and find what you want....Big Brother is gonna try to shut you down !


----------



## twesterfield (Nov 29, 2012)

Im afraid im already too late. Its no luck so far. Either they're out and no orders, 1 year ship date, or 500 for a stripped lower!

Sent from work most likely.


----------



## cherokee96 (Jan 4, 2013)

Have you considered trying to buy one out of state and have it transferred? Just an idea, possibly more availability other places, might want to check that avenue.


----------



## twesterfield (Nov 29, 2012)

Im check any manufacturer and anywhere i know of. Everyone is first come first serve. Getting it here isnt a problem, its just finding one. Cabela's stock spiked $3 after the Obama press

Sent from work most likely.


----------

